# Batch Color Space Conversion Question



## Vard (Aug 17, 2004)

Hey everyone,

Is there a way in PS 7 or CS to convert an entire folder of images from one color space to another?
I tried it with an action that did the following:

Open Image,
Conver to ColorMatch RGB,
Svae and Close image.

I tried applying this action to a folder, but only the first image in the folder is converted.
Anyone have any thoughts on this?

Thanks for whatever input you can offer.

Sincerely,
Eddie


----------



## Natobasso (Aug 17, 2004)

Hey there. You can easily do this in Photoshop CS (and many earlier versions).

Just select Automate/Batch, select the folder with the images you want to change, then select a target folder, different from the image folder. You have to first create an action, name it "change RGB to CMYK" or whatever color space you are trying to use. You can make your action on a dummy image, just be sure to record only the color change, not any saving options.

Hope that helps!


----------



## Natobasso (Aug 17, 2004)

I think the problem you were having is that by trying to save the image you are not only duplicating what the Batch Process does anyway (it saves the converted/action applied file to the folder you specify) you are simply applying the color change and saving it as that file name. Only one file results from this.


----------



## Vard (Aug 18, 2004)

Hey, thanks...

OK...now my issue is this.  I did what you said, but now it, of course, wants me to tell it the jpg compression rate and to select ok.  I don't want to have to do this.  In the end, I am looking to automate a Batch on an entire folder, walk away, come back in an hour and be ready to start editing.  

Is there a way to supress the jpeg dialogue box, while ensuring that the images are saved at the highest qaulity?

Thanks again for your help.

Eddie


----------



## Natobasso (Aug 18, 2004)

Yes, you can disable any save dialogue boxes when you set up the Batch process. Just select the checkbox that say "suppress". 

Now to save a particular jpg format, you will have to set that in your Action (the one you set up to set the color space you want). If that doesn't work You may have to make two separate actions. One to change the color space, and one to change the file type. 

The easiest way may be to suppress save dialogues when you batch. Then you will just save the files instead of choosing what compression/jpg you want. Give it a shot, because I actually haven't tried it this way yet.


----------

